# not aquiring signal



## rtfltl62 (Feb 24, 2012)

stuck on aquiring signal screen,stays on zero,cant access guide,help how can i reboot ?this reciever is not the main


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What model receiver?


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Unplug the power cord for 30 seconds and plug back in. If there are a lot of cords, look for the one with the red flag attached to it.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Unplugging the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds causes the receiver to reboot but if you are having signal issues, you will get the acquiring signal message again. After the receiver reboots, it is normal to get the acquiring satellite message. Are you getting the same message on your other receiver? Please let me know. Thanks.



rtfltl62 said:


> stuck on aquiring signal screen,stays on zero,cant access guide,help how can i reboot ?this reciever is not the main


----------

